# Resident Evil 4: Beware the Merchant



## Faradin (Jun 28, 2007)

Seriously, that dude is freaky-- he knows where you're going, finds his way there long before you do, keeps up to 30 pieces of weaponry and equipment in his coat.... *shudder* "Whaddya buyin'?"
But this topic isn't just about him, so feel free to say what you will about ResEvil 4.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jun 28, 2007)

"Welcome, stranger! Whaddya buying?!" RE4 is awesome. Merchant had the best part in all of it. XD Leon just took away his screen time. XD


----------



## setun (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=131  ^_^


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh, how many jokes are based around that? XD


----------



## Esplender (Jun 28, 2007)

A merchant version of RE4 sounds nice.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't played RE4 yet! I must get it when I have some money! Though haveing that guy be somewhere you need him to be is convienant, even having to buy something for a price.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 28, 2007)

What else is really strange is how he has glowing red eyes. The first time I saw them I saw him from far away and his torch was blocked so I thought he was a zombie.. *BOOM HEADSHOT!*


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 28, 2007)

Is the Wii version as good as the GCN version was?


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, that comic was quite hilarious.... the reason I started this topic, in fact.
ResEvil 4 is one of the greatest games I've ever played. When I started it, it scared the Oogly-Moogly's out of me. But now, I worship it in a non-sacreligious way.

I did that exact thing the first time. Even after that lvely little cinematic, I still lost control; I had to shoot him. :3


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, that comic was quite hilarious.... the reason I started this topic, in fact.
ResEvil 4 is one of the greatest games I've ever played. When I started it, it scared the Oogly-Moogly's out of me. But now, I worship it in a non-sacreligious way.

I did that exact thing the first time. Even after that lovely little cinematic, I still lost control; I had to shoot him. :3

*Edit* I misspelled Lovely.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Jun 29, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 is a Great game. i got my copy at a Pawn Shop 
I'm up to Chapter 2-1 Currently


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

I forget wher that is. After Del Lago, right?


----------



## Shockey Rai (Jun 29, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> I forget wher that is. After Del Lago, right?



Yes.


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 29, 2007)

" 'Allo stranger ;D"

Creepy :< 

Anyways! I suck at first-view shooters :] But RE:4 was really easy for me and fun D: AND I ONLY SCREAM'D A COUPLE OF TIMES. :<


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Crap, I keep misspelling stuff today. *WHERE* Duh.
For my sins I get this:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

They should've added a mini game like Ada's except it explains wtf the merchant was doing in between visits.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 29, 2007)

You should be able to play as the Merchant in the Mercenaries mini game..


----------



## Faradin (Jun 30, 2007)

That would be kinda cheep, 'cuz he has every weapon imaginable. :/


----------



## Janglur (Jun 30, 2007)

The Merchant has nothing up on the Melnorme.

Those guys are fucking scary.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 30, 2007)

Resi4 regenerators. Scariest baddies eva.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 30, 2007)

actually a friend of mine had a good idea for the mercenaries, you should be able to play luis sera, he would have the red9, the 1st shotgun and the old sniper rifle (for got i havent played it in i dont know how long)


----------



## Myoti (Jun 30, 2007)

The merchant is awesome (I want to cosplay him sometime >.> ).
RE4 is by far one of my most favorite games. I mean, it's the first one in who knows how long that I actually took the time to play through and beat twice, and _still_ want to go back and play (though I think I'll go for the Wii version for my next play through, heheh).

Oddly enough, this is the first RE game I ever played, and I never really found it all that scary; eerie, but not jump-out-and-scare-you (except that one part where the guy bursts out of the fridge-looking thing... on fire; that always made me jump for some reason  ).



> Anyways! I suck at first-view shooters :]


But... RE4 isn't a FPS.


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 30, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> That would be kinda cheep, 'cuz he has every weapon imaginable. :/


Ever take a look at Wesker's inventory?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Necrosis said:
			
		

> Faradin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wesker doesn't have every shotgun, every pistol, every rifle, every weapon stock, free upgrades whenever he wants, a near-unlimited supply of first-aid spray, all scopes, hand cannon, infinite launcher, and a hammerbox that holds it all, silly. :lol:


----------



## sgolem (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea, the merchant could kick some serious ass if he wanted to.  I'm glad he's on our side.

I love the video Mega64 did of him. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oXx0qwe0wc


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

That video was funny before I even knew what Resi4 was.
"Ahhh.... I'll buy it at a high price."
"And what's the name?"
"....Stranger!"


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Necrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I guess I was fooled by the magnum, semi-auto sniper, pistol, and every nade X3 I wonder how much business that guy actually makes all the way out there though >,>


----------



## Mikelus (Jul 1, 2007)

well its safe to assume he gets alot, Leon gets and gives a good bit and theres also the buisness he gets from ada


----------



## Mikelus (Jul 1, 2007)

well its safe to assume he gets alot, Leon gets and gives a good bit and theres also the buisness he gets from ada, im pretty sure its safe to say luis probobly gets some stuff too along the way

(wtf i think i clicked something wromg and it double posted)


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah... I guess 1,000,000, pesetas is a good bit of money just for a few guns.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Wesker doesn't have every shotgun, every pistol, every rifle, every weapon stock, free upgrades whenever he wants, a near-unlimited supply of first-aid spray, all scopes, hand cannon, infinite launcher, and a hammerbox that holds it all, silly. :lol:
[/quote]
Yeah... I guess I was fooled by the magnum, semi-auto sniper, pistol, and every nade X3 I wonder how much business that guy actually makes all the way out there though >,>
[/quote]

Touche. 

P.S. This topic isn't only about the merchant, pplz.


----------



## Kuriin (Jul 1, 2007)

Regenerators were the scariest monsters in the game. 

I might just replay through the game. :b


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that Dr. Salvador was the scariest. The guy had a burlap sack over his head and chased after you with a chainsaw o.o That or the stupid Bella Sisters. Chainsaws just seem to scare me for some reason... *ponders what possible reason that could be*


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

The first villain I was scared of was the Las Plagas Jackal, but then the guy with the eyes sewn shut and blade arms came in. Finally, at the military complex, when it showed that regenerator on the hook and I heard it's heavy breathing..... *vanishes into happy place*


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

The regenerators never really seemed to scare me because of how easy they were to kill.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

It took me 30 shotgun rounds and 56 pistol rounds to realize they had about 5 parasites in them. :/


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol XD Well, I guess that would be kinda scary X3 Not to mention how little ammo you have in that area anyway.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 1, 2007)

Regenerators were the only ones to really freak me, do to their fluid movements and creepy smiles.

I'm usually really scared by giant things that want to eat me (like the snake and Gamma Mutants in the previous games, though I never actually played those >.> ). Ironically, I love fighting the Lagos boss.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 1, 2007)

I liked fighting the El Gigantes... Or would it be Los Gigantos... I dunno >,> You know what I mean. They were a lot of fun to me.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Lagos was a good first boss. Los Gigantos were just annoying, and the one that made me angriest was 'It' (also known as U3). Jumpin' around like some big shot, then sprouting a big demon parasite out of his tail.... I don't like tails that growl at me, I don't like that.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

One of the most annoying ones was the big black guy that was Salazar's guard, the Verdugo.




*blinks* Damn... Anybody else find that thing strangely attractive?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

If it was female, less pokey, and I was a few years older, then most definately.
He wasn't hard though.... all those canisters saying 'I wonder what this is doing here?' Then her comes in and it's 'His armor is too tough to penetrate!' Put 2 and 2 together pretty quick.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

If you don't look at those canisters and just try to wait for the elevator, THEN he is hard.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

....
....
....
....
....
....
Uh.....
....
....
....
....
....
You didn't....
....
....
Actually....
....
TRY that....
....
Did you....?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, and I would have made it too if it weren't for those meddling kids...


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

....And their stupid Verdugo, too.
How many times did you die before you figured it out? My friend had 23.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Twice = Usually I can spot things like that in an instant but I'm a fox so it's excusable.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I'm a fox too, so.... I'll let it slide. I must inquire, however, how long until you discovered how to kill the Regenerators?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Instantly o.o


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yeahhh.... *reads previous posts* Forgot that was you. Well.... uhhhh.... how long till you.... knew... shottt... urgh.... uh..... the.... ack... ummm..... Sadllllller....... uhhh.... nooooooo.... *shrinks to size of a football* I need a hug.....


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

*squeezes the football sized fox tight* Here's one, how many times did you have to go through the knife fight with Krauser?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

*regrows* Once, the interactive cinematics are my specialty. Tomb Raider Legend is what taught me.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

How many times did you get your head bitten off by Salazar?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

None. I found the prefect stategy. Since the upper part of the arena looks like a C, and you enter in the middle, just run off to the left or right till you come to the very edge of the platform. The only part of him that can attack you is one of his secondary heads, and they're easy enough to incapacitate-- besides, once you do he emerges from his shell and you can just blow him away. Extremely easy.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

The game is so damn easy once you get the infinite launcher XD One shot to expose him, one shot to kill him XD


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Hand cannon really makes it easy. One shot will kill Verdugo, even without C02 canisters.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I have yet to get that lol.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, you only get like 5 shots throughout the whole game. BUT! If you work up the cash, you can get it fully upgraded and it will have infinite ammo.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Ooooh, me wants to has it.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 2, 2007)

I never played the game -.-


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

You should. One of the greatest games eva.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep! Plenty of minigames too. I still have to beat every stage on five stars with Leon then I'll have done it with everybody in the Mercenaries!


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Then happy fun good times for you, sir.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah >.< Leon sucks so bad in the Mercenaries.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

What's your favorite ResEvil 4 weapon?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I would have to say the Killer7 or the Striker shotgun.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 2, 2007)

Noooo, I mean weapon class; like pistols or shotguns.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Snipers I guess, because of the semi-auto sniper.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Magnums all the way. ^^


----------



## sgolem (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't know if I'm a part of this, but...

Shotguns.  I find the whole head exploding aspect of them to be quite enjoyable.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't worry; open thread.
Yes, shotguns are extremely satisfying, but to me it seems like a waste of ammo. :/


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

Magnums are fun but I always end up saving my Magnum ammo until the end of the game when I don't need them anymore. Whenever I'm not playing on a Clear file I never even buy a magnum and just sell the ammo.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 3, 2007)

> *blinks* Damn... Anybody else find that thing strangely attractive?


I always thought he looked like the deformed child of an Alien and Predator. Still, one of my favorite parts of the game. :3

And speaking of shotguns: on my first play through, when I was partway through Chapter 5, I suddenly found that I had run out of handgun ammo, yet had a huge surplus of shotgun bullets left. Go figure. 

And Chicago Typewriter FTW.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> > *blinks* Damn... Anybody else find that thing strangely attractive?
> 
> 
> I always thought he looked like the deformed child of an Alien and Predator. Still, one of my favorite parts of the game. :3
> ...



THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT!!!!!!!!!! Creepy.
I actually have extreme amounts of luck with magnum ammo; I find more of it than standard handgun ammo. Plus they're powerful. Boom.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

Using the magnum with Wesker is fun a lot of fun because there are always huge amounts of them coming at you, all you have to do is one shot the guy in front and he takes everybody else out. Although, has anybody else noticed that no matter how many times you headshot the Bella Sisters in the Mercenaries, even with a magnum, they just never seem to go down with regular weapons?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

....No, never noticed that. Dumb luck I just happened to throw an incendiary grenade just as they came in.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

They're so easy to kill with H.U.N.K. You just shoot them with the TMP until they're off balance then break their necks XD I wish they would make a Resident Evil game that had H.U.N.K. as the main character.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

The TMP SUCKS!!! I didn't buy it for a while, then I thought, 'might as well, it's fully automatic.' But, dear God, one round is 20% the strength of a standard handgun round.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

It's good with H.U.N.K. though. You get tons of ammo for it and as long as you can aim for the head then kills are easy enough. Not to mention that he can break the enemy's neck as a special move.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Meh. Still never liked it.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

But full auto is fun!


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Not in ResEvil 4, though.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

I guess. Although eventually the pistols get to where they are pretty much full auto.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

Especially the Blacktail.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I go to fire one shot and end up firing three. At least it's got a .5 second reload XD


----------



## Faradin (Jul 3, 2007)

'Tis a good pistol.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 3, 2007)

It's also fun to get the pistol that can go through zombie's bodies and upgrade it so it can shoot clear through a huge group of zombies.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jul 4, 2007)

I have completed RE4 like over 30 times on Gamecube and PS2.

I've traded both the Gamecube and PS2 version for the Wii edition, its much better but to be honest RE4 isn't my no.1.

btw if you get the Wii edition of this game don't buy the sharpshooter acessorie for the Wii console cause it can be kinda complicated to use for most people, I'm ok with it but loads of people have had problems with that.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

I've gotten pretty ok at RE4, learning a lot. But I haven't played the Wii version, not my thing with aiming like that. When Umbrella Chronicles comes out I'll get that.

Man the ps2 version is a jip add some extras to make up for the horrible graphics. Some of the Ganados faces are just a blank color.


----------



## Visimar (Jul 7, 2007)

I actually prefer the starting handgun, as its final upgrade allows it to get critical heads-hots much easier. It won't have any effect on the enemies with facial protection, yes, but you can always shoot them in the knees to stagger them then perform a suplex, which has a good chance to instantly kill one of the Ganados...even those with protection on their heads.

Also, try killing the Dr. Salvadors/Bella Sisters with just the knife. It's a whole lot easier than it sounds. Notice how the Ganados begin their attack sooner if you run at them rather than walk? The trick is to make the Dr. Salvadors/Bella Sisters attack you (I prefer the 'twitch' to make them attack without going forward too much; Walk forward and tap the run button. That makes them attack sooner while giving you time to step back), back off, then slash at their head. They normally have a low stagger rate, but right after they attack the percentage of them staggering becomes that of any ordinary Ganados.

Try killing one of the El Gigante with just the knife too. It will take a while (And you might die very often) but it's really satisfying when you kill a giant with only a little metal stick. =D


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 7, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> Try killing one of the El Gigante with just the knife too. It will take a while (And you might die very often) but it's really satisfying when you kill a giant with only a little metal stick. =D



Its also satisfying to drop a nuclear bomb from 5,000 miles away. * Presses big red button.*


----------



## Myoti (Jul 8, 2007)

> It's good with H.U.N.K. though. You get tons of ammo for it and as long as you can aim for the head then kills are easy enough. Not to mention that he can break the enemy's neck as a special move.


Ditto; H.U.N.K. is the only time I really like using the TMP.

Also, if there was ever another remake (for whatever strange reason >_> ) or such, I demand two things:

1) Multiplayer mode (and mebbe let you play as ANYONE 8D ).

2) Chainsaw as a usuable weapon.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 9, 2007)

Resident Evil just doesn't seem like it would be too good with multiplayer. The chainsaw would probably take up a ridiculous amount of space in your gun case too. I really wish though that they would make a game where H.U.N.K. was the main character, he's just too badass to be simply a minigame character. I wish Resident Evil 5 would come out for the 360 too. Hardly anybody even has a PS3 and they don't have any good games for it anyway, why did they just _have_ to make it for the PS3? D:


----------



## Faradin (Aug 21, 2007)

Lolz this topic has died!!!
I bought the PS2 BESTSELLER version a week ago and played through it--you can unlock new guns, including the Laser Cannon and Gunpowder Bowcannon.


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 21, 2007)

I just bought it and I find it to be challenging! ^^ Plus this thread is dead! XD


----------



## sgolem (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol, you just brought a thread about a Resident Evil back to life!  How dare you play the system!

Since we're back to it...

I found the regenerators to be scary as shit.  Really, the rest of the game I was fine, but when I went into a room and heard that heavy breathing, I shit myself.  Resident Evil 4 is a fine game.  I'll have to play it again some time.


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Those things scare the crap outta me too. Though I like it when they blow up. ^^ It's like a bit of inflation.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 22, 2007)

Does the PC Port version still suck? Cause unless it's on the Xbox (which it's not), I have nothing else to play it on.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 22, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Lol, you just brought a thread about a Resident Evil back to life!  How dare you play the system!
> 
> Since we're back to it...
> 
> I found the regenerators to be scary as shit.  Really, the rest of the game I was fine, but when I went into a room and heard that heavy breathing, I shit myself.  Resident Evil 4 is a fine game.  I'll have to play it again some time.



That is IT, exactly--the heavy breathing. That is the scariest sound I will ever hear in my life, I can't even describe. And the blowing up was simultaneously humorous and scary (scary because I usually think they're attacking before the actual kaboom).


----------



## sgolem (Aug 22, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> That is IT, exactly--the heavy breathing. That is the scariest sound I will ever hear in my life, I can't even describe. And the blowing up was simultaneously humorous and scary (scary because I usually think they're attacking before the actual kaboom).



One of them actually got me once, and I freaking screamed my ass off.  I would have been fine if it wasn't for that breathing. XD  Granted, I think the fact that they look like people dipped in bleach with sharp teeth makes them rather scary, but ooooh, that mood they create.

The sound design in Resident Evil 4 is absolutely brilliant.  Another example is in the first part of the game, where I've found myself on several occasions looking around nervously for the chainsaw guy because the music has a chord that sounds similar to a chainsaw.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been answering the phone calls lately of telemarketers and thanks to my deep voice, doing a very good iimpression of the RE4 merchant. Ahhhhh good times, I wish I had them all recorded.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 23, 2007)

....You must record some and post them here, or I will consume your face.
And does anyone know of a place to download Resi4 sound effects??? I could really use some....


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll give up a short convo of one.

*phone rings*
*looks at caller ID and sees a familiar telemarketer number*
*answers* Me: Welcome!
Tele: hello, I'm with blah company blah blah
Me: Whattya sellin'?
Tele: We'd like to offer you blah blah blah blah
*2-5 minutes later*
Me: Is that all stranger?
Tele: *continues to go on about their products*
Me: Come back anytime! *hangs up*


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 24, 2007)

That's funny! XD Well I've been playing RE 4 and I'm getting pissed at the part where you fight with what his face on top of the towers and have to kill him, before they blow up. I mean that guy is tough! I've killed him 2 times, but always get blown up, before I can get to the door.


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 24, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> That's funny! XD Well I've been playing RE 4 and I'm getting pissed at the part where you fight with what his face on top of the towers and have to kill him, before they blow up. I mean that guy is tough! I've killed him 2 times, but always get blown up, before I can get to the door.



Use the knife.

Trust me, it really is for the whole battle, not just the parts before the tower fight.

Krauser can be downed really by just using the knife. Aim low for the feet, aim high at the face when you see the opportunity arise. If no hits on you and no misses on him, you can down him in a minute.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, the knife. However stupid or difficult it may sound, it simultaneously deflects his attacks and briefly disables him to get a good shot in--or knife him again.


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jeez...What is with the knife that's so special about it? It's like I tried that already and always die. I know the strategy is aim for the legs, cause his arm shield blocks the shots to his body and that shooting him in the legs, will bring him down. That's how I killed him the two times before. Though I always kill him right before the towers explodes.

I heard this from a friend of mine, but is it true that you can kill the chainsaw guy with 3 knife slashes to the head?


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

....I'm not, sure, I'll try that out today.


----------



## Tarrock (Aug 25, 2007)

the knife sucks, only really good for using against enemies on the ground if you're trying to save ammo. Althought it does do bonus damage against krauser.
Then u need to escape the whole area before the timer ends. killer7 is a good thing to use, since it deals out so much damage.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

Guns are ineffective against Krauser, you suicidal fool! You must flash bang him, knife him, THEN shoot him lolz!!!1!one!1!


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I killed his ass, finally. Used a combination of Killer 7 and Shotgun to his legs. ^^ Guns aren't effective on him you say? Well I guess then I didn't actually beat him and finish the game. XD Cause that's how your supposed to beat him is shoot at his legs and down him, then when he's down shoot'em in the head.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

....>.> They're onto me!
SHOOT 'EM IN THE HEAD!! SHOOT 'EM IN THE HEAD!!


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 25, 2007)

-looks at Faradin- Anyway...How's the thing with trying to kill the chainsaw guy with the kife to the head, going?


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> -looks at Faradin- Anyway...How's the thing with trying to kill the chainsaw guy with the kife to the head, going?



Aw, come on, don't tell me you haven't heard that skit before....
I haven't gotten the chance to try yet. PS2 has been in use.


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nope, I haven't heard it before. I take it you only have one PS2 and someone's using it?


----------



## Faradin (Aug 25, 2007)

No, I said the PS2 is being used, silly. *rolls eyes* Honestly....some people....it's just--MIND boggling....pffft....gaww....
Wow....
...
...
...
I  mean, REALLY....


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 25, 2007)

Uh...That's what I'm asking. Someone else is using your PS2. How blunt can I be or are you just really drunk? XD


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 26, 2007)

Man, I want the PC version now.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 26, 2007)

*looooooong siiiiiiiiigh* People never understand when I make a joke.
CHRONOTEETH OMG TEETH OF TIME


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 26, 2007)

PC version is picking up in modding speed!


----------



## Faradin (Aug 27, 2007)

Is that bad? Modding is funnn!!!1!11one!!
Especially with The Elder Scrolls games and Halo. And GTA. And let's not forget G-Mod, the game designed for the sole purpose of modding itself....


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 28, 2007)

I ment  not


----------

